# Pictures of your Tiguan



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

Well as the title states post your favorite pictures of your Tiguan here. I love seeing other peoples favorite pictures ill go ahead and start and post a pic of mine I snapped earlier I know the picture isnt great but id just given it a bath and felt like snapping a picture.
















and another picture from h2oi (I've added the blacked out headlights since this pic)








by the way sorry if there was another thread like this I did a search and didnt come across it


----------



## Chuck P (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (09TiguanGal)*

Blacked out headlights? Did you do that or buy them and if so where?


----------



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (Chuck P)*

I bought them from ecs tuning there made by Hella there pretty much just like the stock ones except where it was silver before its now black which I like alot more with the black grill


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (09TiguanGal)*

Here's a few random pics of our Tiguan Wolfsburg from a couple weeks ago after a run through the car wash. The trees in the background are *much* greener now and the grass is considerably taller ... spring is here!
The TigWolf is going to join our John Deere lawn tractor this year with some yard work. The John Deere is in the shop and we've got a few new (well old) trees down on the property, so we just might see how strong the TigWolf is with pulling some of those downed tree trunks out of the woods. 
Those downed trees come in handy for providing fuel for our summer parties and bonfires! Our rule for Summer Parties .. go big or go home. Last summer we brought in the biggest bouncy/obstacle we could get for the weekend. Not sure who had more fun, the kids or the adults!
I'm not sure what our Summer Schedule is yet .. but we've got plenty of room for a Tiguan / VW get together and a great park like setting to take some great photos.




















































































































_Modified by CtTigWolf at 3:44 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (CtTigWolf)*

Love the two-tone interior with black exterior! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (Lordboost)*

Thanks ... us too. 
Most of my past VW's have been black on black interiors, but in looking at the Tiguan, we felt the Black/Tan interior really dresses up the interior.
For us it has an additional side benefit as well. Our 85lb yellow labrador travels with me nearly daily - trips to town, etc - and the tan interior does a great job of hiding his shedding hair. 
Even though he rides exclusively in the trunk, we've got yellow hair thoughout the Tiguan from the dash, to the rear floormats and the trunk. And yes, it's a b**ch to get the hair out with the tightly woven carpeting in the back.
I'd hate to see the inside of the Tiguan if we went black on black!


----------



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (CtTigWolf)*

Lol unfortunately I'm having that problem now I have black on black interior and I've let my dogs ride in the car. I've been working at it with a lint roller trying to get it up and have managed most of it actually







Luckily I don't actually have any long haired dogs that shed to to bad and next time they ride in the car I'm putting something down on the seats.


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (09TiguanGal)*

yeah Brody - http://www.mynameisbrody.com/appiesnet/wordpress/ is quite the shedder, but we knew that when he joined the family. He's the 3rd yellow lab we've had in the past 20 years and is a big part of our family.
He's so smart and knows when we're going out by how we are dressed ... jeans and shoes, probably means we're heading out and as soon as he hears either one of us pick up our keys, he gets so excited and sits by the door waiting for an OK to come out and jump in the trunk.
It took him a month of so before got comfortable with jumping up into the trunk as it's a bit higher than our old Caravan, but now he jumps up with no problem.
Even if its just a quick trip down to the post office, he loves to go for the ride.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (CtTigWolf)*

Not the best photo but I still like it.


----------



## reservoircat (Feb 6, 2010)

_Modified by reservoircat at 12:44 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (reservoircat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reservoircat* »_


I'm really pleased with our choice of a black Tiguan, but the more I see photos of your red one, it is growing on me ... great choice!


----------



## mtbase (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (09TiguanGal)*

Here is mine, 08 Tdi 4Motion.


----------



## drewbroo (Apr 13, 2009)

Well the GLI (2006) started to get the miles piled up and the warranty was about to expire. So she went to get the CEL looked at and I gave her permission just to trade it in for a new vehicle. She wants to start baby makin so I told her to look at the Tiguan. So she did, and thats what she got. We came out good over the trade and all too. (The payments are lower on this than on my cobalt......And they start at 24,500)
My question is..... Should I APR Tune it when I get home









Here is the pic 








here it is on the lot


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (09TiguanGal)*

Here is the Wifes Tiguan:
H&R coilovers
BBS CK 20x9 235-35-20 Dunlops


----------



## MistaRhoi (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (09TiguanGal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *09TiguanGal* »_I bought them from ecs tuning there made by Hella there pretty much just like the stock ones except where it was silver before its now black which I like alot more with the black grill

But the mini VW logo screening the view of the headlight bulb itself is missing right? Isn't it some obscure VW logo-looking design instead? I like that detail of the factory headlight casing.


----------



## MistaRhoi (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (mtbase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtbase* »_Here is mine, 08 Tdi 4Motion.
































Where did you get those LED lights? Do you have a zoomed in photo showing how they sit in that niche? I'm interested.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (MistaRhoi)*

I want to know more about those LED DRL's as well!
Considering getting these as i didn't get fog's with my order.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Good stuff


----------



## .:Tig:. (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of your Tiguan (mtbase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtbase* »_Here is mine, 08 Tdi 4Motion.

















I kind of like that red color around the VW badge. It's like the Tiguan's GTI-side showing through.


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

*My 2013 Tiguan*


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

^ that is a dirty girl  nice Tig


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

FloridaTiguan said:


> ^ that is a dirty girl  nice Tig


haha she doesnt mind a little dirt, thanks though


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

there are some great shots here! 
I need to get some sorta photo hosting site, Instagram is not what I was looking for.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> there are some great shots here!
> I need to get some sorta photo hosting site, Instagram is not what I was looking for.


google and flickr are good sites to use that do not degrade image quality


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is one of mine during my road trip during Christmas FL to NY and back to FL.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

Outside the Milwaukee Art Museum:









Near home, in Chicago:


----------



## IR3Impulse (May 15, 2008)

2011 Tiguan 4Motion SE
APR KO4 + APR Software (Stock Downpipe)
APR Boost Tap
APR Carbonio Intake Stage 1 + 2 (Uninstalled)
ADV5.1 
H&R Sport Springs


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

FloridaTiguan said:


>


Makes me want. Where in FL are you?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

IR3Impulse said:


> 2011 Tiguan 4Motion SE
> APR KO4 + APR Software (Stock Downpipe)
> APR Boost Tap
> APR Carbonio Intake Stage 1 + 2 (Uninstalled)
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Here's mine. Sorry for the large photos.
















Added Bi Xenons


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

vwhipster said:


> google and flickr are good sites to use that do not degrade image quality


thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

don't have any real pics yet.....just phone shots.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

got called into work, so she got a nice bath from the hotsy


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## tilouwilson (May 31, 2012)

FloridaTiguan said:


>


Nite plasti dip job......whas it easy to do the front chrome.....do tou have more pics..im about to do mine


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

The front was so hard to dip haha. We dipped the whole grille but later realized that it would look better with some of the black parts showing and the chrome covered. it took us 3 hours tearing the parts we wanted off. It was not fun, if you mask it first it would turn out better, than having to tear the pieces off. It took us 6 hours or something including the time it took to take the front bumper off to get to the grille. It looks really good, and i love it. I will post pictures tonight of the grille off and a close ups of the dip.


----------



## tilouwilson (May 31, 2012)

Thanks i i'll just mask near the chromed parts and tear the extra dip .....


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

And winter mode:










I'm kind of enjoying having a non modded car for once... so much less anxiety about theft, damage, etc.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> I'm kind of enjoying having a non modded car for once...


nonsense


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> nonsense


It's weird I know.
But a non modded DD in this city is seriously nice.

I have the alfa for modding fun. Now if only I could find a decent set of ATS cups or classics that would fit.


----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's mine for now…


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

*Front dip with a lot of string and stuff sticking on it.*









*Shot of grille from another* 









*Center shot *









Process of the disassembly


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the look of your Tiggy. It's the color I would get if in the market for one.


----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

@kurtk who's tiggy there so many here hahaha lol


----------



## luvmy2013cc (Jan 18, 2013)

*Question*



FloridaTiguan said:


>


Love the pics of your SEL! Question -- how did you go about doing the black stealth look on the front and rear? Thanks!


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

C_GERM said:


> @kurtk who's tiggy there so many here hahaha lol


Sorry, I meant that white one. Having said that, I would also settle for the reflex silver. Black looks great but doesn't work in my climate of upstate NY.


----------



## tilouwilson (May 31, 2012)

luvmy2013cc said:


> love the pics of your sel! Question -- how did you go about doing the black stealth look on the front and rear? Thanks!


plasti dip....


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

Plastidip FTW!!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Favorite of my current setup











And my favorite pic so far


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Car looks a little different...


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Preppy said:


> Car looks a little different...


Lol a little...  i haven't done to much but the changes are pretty dramatic. I could get it back to that state in a single afternoon :beer:


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my small fleet... Yea, I know, the tiggy is stock. Soon to change though!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

I plasti dipped everything. It was effortless to do the back but the grill to hours because I didn't mask the grille


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

MissShortyJ said:


>


Awesome photos.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

SB_GLI said:


> Awesome photos.


Thank you :wave:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Those are awesome pictures , I could picture them in the sales brochure :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Guan Garage by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking good:thumbup:

Thanks for the reminder I need to clean out my garage......


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Looking good:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the reminder I need to clean out my garage......


Thanks man. :beer:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

ZLEB said:


> Those are awesome pictures , I could picture them in the sales brochure :thumbup:


 Lol! Thank you!


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

FloridaTiguan said:


> I plasti dipped everything. It was effortless to do the back but the grill to hours because I didn't mask the grille


 gonna tint or dip those side markers?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

a little photo shoot the other night!

[URL="http://s1130.photobucket.com/...bums/m532/r322817/germ_tiggy_swirls.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="http://s1130.photobucket.com/.../m532/r322817/germ_tiggy_laddershot.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey there MissShortyJ,

I just got a white Tiguan with Savannahs on it as well.

I see you lowered your Tig with H&R Sport Springs; I'd like to do the same to get a comparable ride height to your vehicle but I'm in SW Ontario Canada and was wondering how does the lowered suspension drive in the snow?

Any clearance issues?

I'll post some pics soon!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok, here goes...


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

A few more...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

BullyDog Racing said:


> A few more...


a) is this in ontario?
b) did you upgrade the wheels or is vw now factory equipping non highline models with the 19s?


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

*Just bought my Tig!*

:heart:
Cant w8 to change a few things... Next, the Savannah '19


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Preppy,

a) Yes.
b) 19" Savannahs are a dealer upgrade; also have the original 18" Pasadenas that are for winter.

Good catch!


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Snow-mo-beast. LOVE 4MO!








Mine on right, next to very stock looking 2011...








Carbon fiber grill inserts


----------



## tilouwilson (May 31, 2012)

*Summer 2013 mode*

With a little help from Plasti-Dip.....


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

tilouwilson said:


> With a little help from Plasti-Dip.....


I like your style sir. Reminds me of mine a bit with the roof and grills. Any plan to do the amber side markers?


----------



## tilouwilson (May 31, 2012)

Maybe never thought about it!


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

Got it right off the showroom floor!









Got stuck in sand after ten days 









Still going 









and more to come


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Why dont i live in california?


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

The view in California is amazing... but cynical me sees a brand new paint job getting sandblasted :screwy: I hope you at least waxed it first!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

C Jayhawker said:


> The view in California is amazing... but cynical me sees a brand new paint job getting sandblasted :screwy: I hope you at least waxed it first!


Meh, just the wheel wells.

I like seeing the rear wheels getting some traction in that shot...


----------



## Morbothegreat (Apr 10, 2013)

*Here's my wife's new ride!*

Our first VW. Enjoying it so far!

http://imgur.com/zh0AVqa.jpg


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

*Went for a lil ride today...*


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

Did you have traction control on or off in the sand?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

gima said:


> Did you have traction control on or off in the sand?


It was OFF. But which way is better?? 
Should I just floor it and let the traction control/4motion do the job??


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

nsmsam said:


> It was OFF. But which way is better??
> Should I just floor it and let the traction control/4motion do the job??


I'm not sure, was just curious in which position you got it stuck. I'd assume having it OFF would be the only way to go in sand like that. With it on I'm sure the tires would be spinning all over the place and traction control would try to prevent that (thus slowing you down) and likely causing you to get stuck even more. Looks like fun, I'm on the opposite coast :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0842 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Alessandro04 (Apr 22, 2013)

Took delivery of my wifes Tiguan so far very happy.


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

Alessandro04 said:


> Took delivery of my wifes Tiguan so far very happy.


 hard to tell but look like a SEL without Savannahs?? 2014? Congrats on the new car.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

b.schulz said:


> hard to tell but look like a SEL without Savannahs?? 2014? Congrats on the new car.


 He's in Canada.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

b.schulz said:


> hard to tell but look like a SEL without Savannahs?? 2014? Congrats on the new car.


 Canadian car. 
Comfortline with sport pack (sort of like an SE). 

Our SEL is the Highline - the sport pack comes equipped with savannah wheels.


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

AH! didn't know. Cheers. 

:beer:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0842 by vwdork, on Flickr


 

OH. God. I love everything about this. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MissShortyJ said:


> OH. God. I love everything about this. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart:


 Thanks! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Rosco03 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Hey Guys*

I'm new to this forum, just bought a 2012 Tiguan 4Motion with Sport Pkg. 

Is this forum pretty active? Will post pics of mine later today!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Rosco03 said:


> I'm new to this forum, just bought a 2012 Tiguan 4Motion with Sport Pkg.
> 
> Is this forum pretty active? Will post pics of mine later today!


 it's not as active as the Golf/Jetta forums but it moves faster than others.


----------



## Alessandro04 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rosco03 said:


> I'm new to this forum, just bought a 2012 Tiguan 4Motion with Sport Pkg.
> 
> Is this forum pretty active? Will post pics of mine later today!


 congrats


----------



## Rosco03 (Apr 23, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> it's not as active as the Golf/Jetta forums but it moves faster than others.


 Ah well I love my Tiguan, my first Volkswagen, had a Cadillac CTS before.. car was always in the shop lol 



Alessandro04 said:


> congrats


 Thank you  

Can't wait to pick it up today after work, windows are getting tinted


----------



## Rosco03 (Apr 23, 2013)

*2012 Tiguan TSI 4Motion with Sport Pkg*

Here's those pictures.. I blacked it out abit, rims/windows/tail lights 

Wish I would of went a little darker on the tail lights but oh well! 

Not the best pics.. from my phone.


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Fresh set of P Zero's and a wash. Yeah spring!*


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Import Alliance this weekend at Atlanta Motor Speedway.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Old Baja Guy said:


>


 Tell me about this grill...


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Grill*



Reallyslowrio said:


> Tell me about this grill...


 It's ABT Sportsline out of Germany. They have a complete aero kit along with tuning, etc... 
I actually got mine through a guy in Bulgaria. There is a dealer in San Francisco, but they wanted twice as much. I got it for around $340 and paid $120 to get it painted.


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

Old Baja Guy said:


> It's ABT Sportsline out of Germany. They have a complete aero kit along with tuning, etc...
> I actually got mine through a guy in Bulgaria. There is a dealer in San Francisco, but they wanted twice as much. I got it for around $340 and paid $120 to get it painted.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Honestly not that big of a fan of the mesh grill. Kinda looks "cheap" even though knowing what you posted it sounds like it was anything but.


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

Bsaint said:


> Honestly not that big of a fan of the mesh grill. Kinda looks "cheap" even though knowing what you posted it sounds like it was anything but.


 Quit hating Bclown.. Keep your negative comments to yourBself. Clown.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bsaint said:


> Honestly not that big of a fan of the mesh grill. Kinda looks "cheap" even though knowing what you posted it sounds like it was anything but.


 I agree.


----------



## kosta15auto (Jul 22, 2009)

Bsaint said:


> Honestly not that big of a fan of the mesh grill. Kinda looks "cheap" even though knowing what you posted it sounds like it was anything but.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*I must have terrible taste.*

I get nothing but positive comments in person. In my opinion the stock grill looks cheap. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

geevis said:


> Quit hating Bclown.. Keep your negative comments to yourBself. Clown.


  (looks at join date)  

My comment was neither hurtful or negative, just giving my opinion. Take it how ever you want. 

And seeing as I also don't stand alone in the opinion, it is you that looks to be the clown. :thumbup: 



Old Baja Guy said:


> I get nothing but positive comments in person. In my opinion the stock grill looks cheap. Oh well, to each his own.


 Fair enough. And yes style/taste is subjective. Hence why its nice that we all have some different mods to each otherwise they'd all look the same.


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Really?*

Fellow VW Fans 
The negative comments did surprise me. I understand the "cheap mesh" take. I've seen a lot of ****ty mesh grills. I made my own for my 2009, so I'm kind of an expert on it. 
I don't think any of us would modify I cars if we didn't want the attention, or maybe need it. I put myself in that camp. Like I said earlier, everyone in person loves it, but that could be due to my above average stature and girth. 
The back and forth attacks have really soured me on this forum. I think I will stay off of Vortex for awhile and just keep it real. 
Later


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Old Baja Guy said:


> Fellow VW Fans
> The negative comments did surprise me. I understand the "cheap mesh" take. I've seen a lot of ****ty mesh grills. I made my own for my 2009, so I'm kind of an expert on it.
> I don't think any of us would modify I cars if we didn't want the attention, or maybe need it. I put myself in that camp. Like I said earlier, everyone in person loves it, but that could be due to my above average stature and girth.
> The back and forth attacks have really soured me on this forum. I think I will stay off of Vortex for awhile and just keep it real.
> Later


 I think you're taking it a little too personal man. 

Not everyone is going to like everything you do, hell I don't even like half the stuff I do on my own car after I do it. No one has personally attacked you nor would they, your car looks great and I think you've done a good job with it. 

There is no reason to not visit or post because someone doesn't like something you've done to your car. If that was the case no one would ever post on any forum...


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Still here*

You're right. I'm kinda being a bitch today. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Old Baja Guy said:


> Fellow VW Fans
> The negative comments did surprise me. I understand the "cheap mesh" take. I've seen a lot of ****ty mesh grills. I made my own for my 2009, so I'm kind of an expert on it.
> I don't think any of us would modify I cars if we didn't want the attention, or maybe need it. I put myself in that camp. Like I said earlier, everyone in person loves it, but that could be due to my above average stature and girth.
> The back and forth attacks have really soured me on this forum. I think I will stay off of Vortex for awhile and just keep it real.
> Later


 Yup, it's just an internet forum... good idea to have a thicker skin. 
Not much is personal on here. 

Like ass holes, opinions... everyone's got one.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

back on track... 

 
DSC_0841 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*No denying that is sweet.*

Nothing but Love for our car.


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*oops*

*your:banghead:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Old Baja Guy said:


> Nothing but Love for your car.


 thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## cowboyhippie (Apr 28, 2013)

*Inaugural Picture*

New to the forum but want to share. 

Had her for about 4 days before we drove across the country. Here we are in New Mexico.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

not much done, not much more gunna happen...


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


>


 I want clear glass so bad. I hate the tint on my car.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> I want clear glass so bad. I hate the tint on my car.


 Its incorporated into the glass?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ZLEB said:


> Its incorporated into the glass?


 Factory tint cannot be removed AFAIK.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Its incorporated into the glass?


 Yeah I'd need to replace the glass with windows from an S. But I don't know if the small rear side windows can be had with clear glass and the silver trim. 



Preppy said:


> Factory tint cannot be removed AFAIK.


 Correct.


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

:wave the VW show, Coamo PR 

 

my b/f's Audi 4a 
 

 

Dipped in green camo rims


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Pic from yesterday after the storm settled.


----------



## TRVW (Nov 20, 2003)




----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

cowboyhippie said:


> New to the forum but want to share.
> 
> Had her for about 4 days before we drove across the country. Here we are in New Mexico.


 Love it. Hope to take a similar picture on my drive back to Phoenix this summer.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

comin' at you live from the tackiest place on earth


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sv: Pictures of your Tiguan*










Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Algonquin Park


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


>



DSC_0842 by vwdork, on Flickr


:laugh:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0842 by vwdork, on Flickr
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Like the SUV over the station wagon


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Like the SUV over the station wagon






:laugh:


----------



## GTIBOT2.0 (May 3, 2011)

WOW 
I remember stopping here when I was in a road trip to florida with my parents wayyyy when i was only a teen.
At least I think its the same one...and I'm 36 now. 



VeeDubDude66 said:


> comin' at you live from the tackiest place on earth


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

It's still there, a good amount of shops with very few patrons. It's something to do if you find yourself on the NC/SC state line on I-95 but not that I am recommending it. We just stopped to top up on fuel to avoid the HIGH NC states tax on gas.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Took some rolling shots on the highway.


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of my Tig.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

MKVI CSG said:


> Here are a couple of my Tig.


Love that ride height! What are you using? Coilovers? Springs?


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

The Tigys guardian  all muddy... (iphone pic)


----------



## 4MotionTig (May 13, 2013)

BullyDog Racing said:


> A few more...


Candy White is such a nice VW colour... miss my 09 Rabbit for that... 

good looking Tig man!


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Messing around with HDR and the Tig


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

*NZ Diesel Tig*

Thought you might be interested in a stock standard diesel Tiguan in NZ. This is my second Tig. Sorry about the pic quality but the cell phone had to do the job when we picked it up. The tow bar is removable by the way and tow limit is 2200 Kilos:





































Cheers


----------



## Zack_Parker (May 27, 2013)

Over Christmas after a long drive to Montana haha, excuse the iPhone ic:


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

echomatics said:


> Love that ride height! What are you using? Coilovers? Springs?


curious as well. looks like coilovers or bags, can't imagine you'd get that much drop from some springs....then again i have no idea.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

b.schulz said:


> curious as well. looks like coilovers or bags, can't imagine you'd get that much drop from some springs....then again i have no idea.


most likely coils. springs don't go that low and bags go lower.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice combination of Tiguan and 2.0 TDI. I wish they offered that in the U.S. market.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

KurtK said:


> Very nice combination of Tiguan and 2.0 TDI. I wish they offered that in the U.S. market.


Agree. 2.0TDI SEL with 4-Motion and DSG would have been in my garage.


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

vwhipster said:


> Messing around with HDR and the Tig


its like looking at a twin...


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Agree. 2.0TDI SEL with 4-Motion and DSG would have been in my garage.


Ditto!


----------



## Alessandro04 (Apr 22, 2013)

after a wash


----------



## Tigmeister (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's mine...


----------



## failurbydesign (Aug 1, 2012)

The mountain behind our house if is burning, the water runoff pours right down the street from our house. Needless to say this happened while coming home..


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

I love that blue...


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> I love that blue...


Me too, such a shame they only offered it here for 1 year.
Originally we had the option of catalina blue (almost teal), then biscay blue pearl (mine) and then they changed to night blue which is very dark and doesn't pop as much.

Couple more including the slightly misshapen lip thanks to our "quality" road network, the damage is being rectified in 2 weeks:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

FloridaTiguan said:


>


Beautiful shots and Tig, like the style. :thumbup:


Just one had to re-do the one shot I took with my phone with my camera.










and then a crappy phone shot just showing the lights.


----------



## DUBosuarus (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is my 2009 SEL


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Ace wheels, are they 20"


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Wheel damage rectified and a slight colour change!


----------



## reservoircat (Feb 6, 2010)

Our old 2010 Tiguan in dark cherry red:


----------



## reservoircat (Feb 6, 2010)

Our new 2013 R-Line Tiguan in Reflex Silver:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

^ congrats on the upgrade. Those seats are incredible.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll take some proper pics eventually but here's an iPhone pic of my two day old. 











Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

My Tiguan is a bit dirty, but background is nice...


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

So in love with my Tigy and the hitch bike rack!:heart:


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Got it waxed this weekend.


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice - what product was used on the tyres? I love the wet look. 



gstrouse said:


> Got it waxed this weekend.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Naresh said:


> Very nice - what product was used on the tyres? I love the wet look.


Thanks. I used Meguiar's HotShine Foam.


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

*Just a few pics...*

Got it in March 2013, no mods..._YET!_ Debadged and "*R*"e-badged!!! :laugh:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

looks good! Where in Canada are you from?


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Lets see some more tiguans, here a a shot of mine on the track at Lime Rock Raceway.


----------



## nfidel (Mar 16, 2009)

Taken today. Valley of Fire State Park, NV.


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

Love my island


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

vwhipster said:


> Lets see some more tiguans, here a a shot of mine on the track at Lime Rock Raceway.


This is an awesome picture.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally got most of my mods done/installed....

Before, a month ago:



After:


----------



## Dhoff024 (Aug 28, 2011)

When I put the new wheels and tires on this past spring.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

quattro40v said:


> This is an awesome picture.


Thanks man


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Just a few recent pictures of my R Line, apologies for the dirty car, and poor phone pictures.........


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Things so sick man :thumbup:


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Naresh said:


> Just a few recent pictures of my R Line, apologies for the dirty car, and poor phone pictures.........



This! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

Had just washed my Tiguan, passed a cool looking mural, and had my DSLR with me so I decided to take a few shots...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Quick parking lot pic


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Went to the carwash, then came back and gave it a quick wipe down using quick detailer, and shined the tires. All for my trip up to Stowe, VT.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## litespeed600 (Nov 4, 2013)

Your slammed Tig looks excellent although I would assume a bit of a bumpy ride.

Tom


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

litespeed600 said:


> Your slammed Tig looks excellent although I would assume a bit of a bumpy ride.
> 
> Tom


You would be surprised to find that air is quite comfortable


----------



## disturbedpup (Nov 4, 2008)

updates guys.... lets see some get low pic's!!!!
opcorn:


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

This damn thing won't let me choose a username to post pics


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## Boner Champ (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Just testing out the new phone.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Quick pic from the weekend with some Instagram filtering....


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone else have fun in the snow today?


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Just put on the winter wheels (19" TTRS with blizzaks) and debadged it. 
Anyone else have issues with the glue from the badges leaving dark marks on the paint? There was also a few dot-matrix printer marks under the Tiguan letters. Luckily I was able to buff it all out.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

goofydug said:


> Just put on the winter wheels (19" TTRS with blizzaks) and debadged it.
> Anyone else have issues with the glue from the badges leaving dark marks on the paint? There was also a few dot-matrix printer marks under the Tiguan letters. Luckily I was able to buff it all out.


Looks good. I'm also looking for a set of wheels to mount snows on. Though I'm thinking of going down to 18" for snows. Anyone have any suggestions for wheels?

Also, when looking, I see wheels advertised with etxx. like et41. What is that? Is that offset? what size 18 should I be looking for, such as offset? I know they are 5x112. Would like to find something similar to the 19's that came on my SEL, just in a 18" size.


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

gstrouse said:


> Looks good. I'm also looking for a set of wheels to mount snows on. Though I'm thinking of going down to 18" for snows. Anyone have any suggestions for wheels?
> 
> Also, when looking, I see wheels advertised with etxx. like et41. What is that? Is that offset? what size 18 should I be looking for, such as offset? I know they are 5x112. Would like to find something similar to the 19's that came on my SEL, just in a 18" size.


Yes, that is the offset. Someone can probably give a more accurate answer than this as my Tiguan didn't come with OEM wheels so I never looked them up. My GTI was 18x8 et53 I believe and the wheels I put on it, which are also on the tig now are 19x8.5 et45 (planning to add spacers). That was still narrow enough to tuck on the GTI. You should have no problem running et35 assuming your car isn't lowered, a lot. I would browse the wheel section and look at what people are running, what you like and what offsets they are using. I also love this tool : http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp . You can put in the OEM specs or what you have now and what you want to get to see how everything will change.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

pengee said:


> I also love this tool : http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp . You can put in the OEM specs or what you have now and what you want to get to see how everything will change.


Thanks. this is a very helpful tool.

Anyone know what the sizes (width and offset) are for the 18" wheels on the SE and the 19" on the SEL?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

goofydug said:


> Just put on the winter wheels (19" TTRS with blizzaks) and debadged it.
> Anyone else have issues with the glue from the badges leaving dark marks on the paint? There was also a few dot-matrix printer marks under the Tiguan letters. Luckily I was able to buff it all out.


Nice rack, :laugh: Have the same one I believe...


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

gstrouse said:


> Thanks. this is a very helpful tool.
> 
> Anyone know what the sizes (width and offset) are for the 18" wheels on the SE and the 19" on the SEL?


Google says:

Savannah 19x9 ET 33
New York 18x8 ET 43 (also found as 18x7?)


----------



## thunderbunnyjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello :wave:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

goofydug said:


> Anyone else have issues with the glue from the badges leaving dark marks on the paint? There was also a few dot-matrix printer marks under the Tiguan letters. Luckily I was able to buff it all out.


Odd

Did you use a hair dryer/heat gun to heat up the adhesive?

I did mine & the wife's Tig in the garage when it was like 40-50 degrees out....heated up the letters with a hair dryer, popped the emblems off with some fishing line, and then I slowly peeled the tape/adhesive right off the paint with little to no residue leftover.
A little 3M adhesive remover & then some wax....all good to go


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

New winter wheels/tires on:




Euro OEM Audi AllRoad wheels with Dunlop Winter Sport 3D tires
17x7.5" ET28
225/55/17


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Odd
> 
> Did you use a hair dryer/heat gun to heat up the adhesive?
> 
> ...


Yep, I used a heat gun on 'low' with some fishing line. I've debadged a few cars and this was the first one to give me any issues with this type of staining. I tried using a claybar to get rid of the stains, but it didn't do anything but make the paint nice and smooth. Maybe the Goo Gone I used was a little harsh and was responsible? Meh.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

goofydug said:


> Maybe the Goo Gone I used was a little harsh and was responsible? Meh.


If you rubbed it too hard with the Goo Gone...that'll do it 

I didn't have a heat gun on hand & went a little crazy with the 3M adhesive remover instead on my B7 Passat and it messed up the finish like that too & needed to be polished out :facepalm:


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

A bit of all three of my cars...


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

pengee said:


> Google says:
> 
> Savannah 19x9 ET 33
> New York 18x8 ET 43 (also found as 18x7?)


So I'm looking at purchasing a set of the Bristol 18x8 ET 48 from the US Passat for my Tig. What is the opinion here with regards to the offset of the Bristol as compared to the offset of the New York 18x8 ET43 that are on the SE models and the Savannah 19x9 ET 43 as came on my SEL?

Is the 48 offset too big?


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

gstrouse said:


> So I'm looking at purchasing a set of the Bristol 18x8 ET 48 from the US Passat for my Tig. What is the opinion here with regards to the offset of the Bristol as compared to the offset of the New York 18x8 ET43 that are on the SE models and the Savannah 19x9 ET 43 as came on my SEL?
> 
> Is the 48 offset too big?


It should fit fine but will look recessed, more so if you've lowered your tig a bunch. I'm running et45 currently but will be putting spacers on to bring the wheels out.


----------



## soda_speak (Nov 22, 2013)

Picked up a 2014 R-Line Tiguan on Pearl Harbor Day.  In the foreground is our 2008 Passat that we gave in trade...



A few days later I put the Malloys in storage for the winter and purchased a set of new Continental snow tires on OEM 16" steel wheels (the Canada way). Just in time!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gstrouse said:


> So I'm looking at purchasing a set of the Bristol 18x8 ET 48 from the US Passat for my Tig. What is the opinion here with regards to the offset of the Bristol as compared to the offset of the New York 18x8 ET43 that are on the SE models and the Savannah 19x9 ET 43 as came on my SEL?
> 
> Is the 48 offset too big?


The New Yorks are 18x7 ET43

I run 18x8 ET41 (OEM CC wheels) in the summer. They stick out 15mm more than the New Yorks and are almost flush with the fender. Pics here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-on-a-TIg&p=84157293&viewfull=1#post84157293

The only thing is that the strut clearance is kind of close with my setup on 235/50/18 tires, IIRC.

So with the Bristols being 18x8 ET48.....that'd be 7mm closer to the strut than mine, leaving even less clearance, with 235/50/18 tires.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> The New Yorks are 18x7 ET43
> 
> 
> 
> So with the Bristols being 18x8 ET48.....that'd be 7mm closer to the strut than mine, leaving even less clearance, with 235/50/18 tires.


Thanks, that was a concern of mine.


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gstrouse said:


> Thanks, that was a concern of mine.


Spacers can fix that though, and then give you the "stance" you're looking for as well


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Bump!


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Tactical pancake, what's your suspension specs? Looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

My two VDUBS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

goofydug said:


> Hey Tactical pancake, what's your suspension specs? Looks amazing :thumbup:


He's bagged:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-out-there&p=85301656&viewfull=1#post85301656


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

This should be a sticky thread.


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

VetCHeang said:


>



You have good taste in wheels.... we match...


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

tiguancutie said:


> You have good taste in wheels.... we match...


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## originoL (May 27, 2014)

claybared, waxed, and some summer wheels. 20x9 tsw sochi +35 offset wrapped in 255/35r20. now time to lower it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

^^ Looks great, Dan!


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

A couple more from this morning:


----------



## sourkraut2010 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## artzi (Jun 16, 2014)

*my 2009 2l tig*


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

*my tiguan highline 2009*


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ Wow those wheels look GREAT on that Tig!


----------



## dubBMing (Jan 10, 2011)

williams91 said:


>


WOW 

What is your setup? 

Wheels/sizes/tire sizes??????


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

williams91 said:


>


 that looks soooooooooooooooooooooo good


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Tanks 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Drop st coilover 2.6 inch Max

Réplika porsche wheel 18x9,5 offset 30

Continental extrême contact dws 225/45/18

Camber front -1.7 rear -2.8



Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

echomatics said:


> Love that ride height! What are you using? Coilovers? Springs?





b.schulz said:


> curious as well. looks like coilovers or bags, can't imagine you'd get that much drop from some springs....then again i have no idea.





johnnyR32 said:


> most likely coils. springs don't go that low and bags go lower.



Holy cow! I haven't signed on to vortex in forever. Sorry for the super super late response, but yeah they are VMaxx Coilovers. Used the same coilovers I had on my previous VW before I traded it in ('10 GTI). Only one year later to reply. No big deal. Lol my bad! Eventually want to bag it, but that has been put on hold. Will be moving next month to San Antonio so need to save for now. Hopefully before the end of the year it'll be on bags. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Aloha!

Wifey's "New-To-Us" 2011 Tiguan. Did the Llumar green tint on the front. Dropped it on MK6 rear springs and shocks with MK6 struts and Eibach Prokits on the front. I like the rake and we do need that little bit of extra gap in the rear when driving around the kids and dog.

_DSC9068 by lyn santiaGOphotography, on Flickr

_DSC9072 by lyn santiaGOphotography, on Flickr


My Daily:

DSC_8794 by lyn santiaGOphotography, on Flickr


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Not mine found on Instagram


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

There's a lot of nice tiguans in this thread.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh wow! Looks like a completely different car (and cool!), how does it handle?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Andfx8 said:


> Oh wow! Looks like a completely different car (and cool!), how does it handle?


Surprising well. There's a little bump Steer around highway cloverleafs but otherwise the ride is more comfortable than the stock suspension.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

nice action shot :thumbup:


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

*My new Tiguan*

I have had a Skoda Yeti for four years but unfortunately it was a real lemon. It spent countless of days in the shop and after having all four doors repainted a second time because of rust problems and replacing the engine after only 80 000 km (approx. 50 000 miles) I gave up and traded it in for a brand new Tiguan. I have had it for two weeks now and what a difference


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Nick Howzer said:


> I have had a Skoda Yeti for four years but unfortunately it was a real lemon. It spent countless of days in the shop and after having all four doors repainted a second time because of rust problems and replacing the engine after only 80 000 km (approx. 50 000 miles) I gave up and traded it in for a brand new Tiguan. I have had it for two weeks now and what a difference


Great looking car!

I hope this one treats you better that the Skoda


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice car Howzer:thumbup:
Time for some VCDS tweaks? 


- Soulman


----------



## YQTYYZ (Jul 13, 2001)

Here's one of my new addition:


Had a Beetle, GTI, and now Tiguan.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Spent a good few hours detailing the exterior!


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ looks good!! what exhaust do you have?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

energie23 said:


> ^ looks good!! what exhaust do you have?


From what he posted before:


dgreenberg said:


> Deleted the OEM muffler & resonator and replaced with one resonator and 2.5" diameter SS tubing!



Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwheULPQVP0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

dgreenberg said:


> Spent a good few hours detailing the exterior!
> 
> @dgreenberg:
> 
> Just saw your video on the deleted muffler and resonator for Stainless. Any droning in cabin during a drive at regular driving and high speeds?


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

WhiteWalker said:


> dgreenberg said:
> 
> 
> > Spent a good few hours detailing the exterior!
> ...


----------



## MR18t (Oct 28, 2003)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Not mine found on Instagram


any larger pics of the black tiguan


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

From last month after having it professionally polished, then wash and hand wax myself.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

greggmischenko said:


> From last month after having it professionally polished, then wash and hand wax myself.


Sharp looking First Gen Tig. Like the front end treatment and the wheels go very well.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

BUMP

Let's see those interiors!


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Early morning cruise on the west side of Oahu, HI.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
What suspension are you on?


Nice wheels, but (IMO) they don't look right/flow on the Tiguan. Beautiful pics though :thumbup:


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> What suspension are you on?
> 
> 
> Nice wheels, but (IMO) they don't look right/flow on the Tiguan. Beautiful pics though :thumbup:


OEM MK6 GTI shocks & struts w/ Eibach Pro Kit springs that I picked up locally for $50. Supposed to be a modest 1" drop for the MK6, but on the Tiguan I believe it was pretty close to if not more than 2".

No worries :beer::thumbup:, wifey likes her Porsche wheels and I love the convex look as well. Happy to have them.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bulldogger said:


> OEM MK6 GTI shocks & struts w/ Eibach Pro Kit springs that I picked up locally for $50. Supposed to be a modest 1" drop for the MK6, but on the Tiguan I believe it was pretty close to if not more than 2".
> 
> No worries :beer::thumbup:, wifey likes her Porsche wheels and I love the convex look as well. Happy to have them.


The drop is perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Only question....I had the Pro-Kit on my MK6 and it was bouncy as hell with the stock struts/springs (and factory 18's)--needed aftermarket dampers for a better ride
How is the ride on the Tig with 20's then with that setup?


----------



## crixsi (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice! Like the front and rear lower garnish!!!
I have the front, just haven't installed it yet...had no idea that it looks like that....comes up and out a bit on the front....nice!!






greggmischenko said:


> From last month after having it professionally polished, then wash and hand wax myself.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> The drop is perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Only question....I had the Pro-Kit on my MK6 and it was bouncy as hell with the stock struts/springs (and factory 18's)--needed aftermarket dampers for a better ride
> How is the ride on the Tig with 20's then with that setup?


I've noticed a little added bounce with the MK6 stock struts/and Eibach springs when going over speed bumps, but fortunately not so much during normal driving. Rears are good though. I'm definitely not an engineer, but perhaps the little bit of the Tig's extra weight reduces some of the bounciness you've experienced in your MK6 versus what I'm experiencing in the Tig??? 

I'm not bouncy as hell, but I do agree with you that there is added bounce with the MK6 stock struts + Pro Kit springs combination. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bulldogger said:


> I'm definitely not an engineer, but perhaps the little bit of the Tig's extra weight reduces some of the bounciness you've experienced in your MK6 versus what I'm experiencing in the Tig???


That makes sense


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

*Autumn*

I took my DSLR for a spin on the weekend trying to capture some autumn colors. It turned out to be a bit late as many leaves had already fallen to the ground. But I took a few pictures of my Tiguan and here are some of them


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

*Front Bumper/Grille*



Nick Howzer said:


> I took my DSLR for a spin on the weekend trying to capture some autumn colors. It turned out to be a bit late as many leaves had already fallen to the ground. But I took a few pictures of my Tiguan and here are some of them


What front bumper/grille is that? I LOVE IT!


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

That's the stock R line front bumper and grille here in Sweden.


----------



## YQTYYZ (Jul 13, 2001)

More pics of the r-line rear bumper, please. :wave:

I have the NA American front and rear. The front head-on looks fine, but the sideview still looks somewhat awkward for me (good for avoiding low obstacles, though, such as my driveway's dip).



Nick Howzer said:


> That's the stock R line front bumper and grille here in Sweden.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

the rear bumper is standard on the 2015 R-line. I order the rear bumper for my tiguan but after adding the fender flares to the front and back I returned it. it was going to be around $2500 :screwy:


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

YQTYYZ said:


> More pics of the r-line rear bumper, please. :wave:
> 
> I have the NA American front and rear. The front head-on looks fine, but the sideview still looks somewhat awkward for me (good for avoiding low obstacles, though, such as my driveway's dip).


This is one pic where you see the rear bumper better.









Here is a link to the Tiguan brochure in Swedish. There are several good pictures of the two versions of the Tiguan offered here, "Sport & Style" and "Track & Style". Only "Sport & Style" is available with the R-Line package:

Tiguan brochure in Swedish .


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Not mine. All over Instagram


----------



## 1pt8Tony (Apr 23, 2007)

the wifes '10 4mo 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mourant (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

A couple from this fall:


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

zerogravityGTI said:


>


What coil overs are you running? Ride quality that much worse than stock 'sports' suspension? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
He's on ST coilovers


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

Winter tires on the car same day at first snow! The 16" wheels look ridiculously small compared to my 19" with summer tires


----------



## MEPH (May 5, 2004)

*Roller*

Roller


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

saw this on Falken tires faebook.


----------



## YQTYYZ (Jul 13, 2001)

Has anyone tried the newer Falken Ziex ZE950 AS tires? I'm considering these as my OE-replacement tires a couple of years down the line.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

vwhipster said:


>


why are my eyes lying to me and telling me that Tiguan is the size of a small toy? what makes it do that?


----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/pPFGSf


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Pictures from last month's Oktoberfest Show & Shine. Yakima basket added for scene points lol :what::laugh:

_DSC0817 by lyn santiaGOphotography, on Flickr

_DSC0615 by lyn santiaGOphotography, on Flickr 

_DSC0577 by lyn santiaGOphotography, on Flickr


----------



## GEN7Z (Nov 20, 2014)

****ty cellphone pic but the backdrop was just too good. ( :


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

30,000KM and some winter tires.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

energie23 said:


> saw this on Falken tires faebook.


Nice looking painted trim. 
They're using the bike mounts improperly though, that ratcheting hook is supposed to go on top of the front tire, not on the frame.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

GEN7Z said:


> ****ty cellphone pic but the backdrop was just too good. ( :


I like the look of your Tig. Are those 21s?


----------



## pinoygti (Mar 21, 2011)

:thumbup:







[/url]IMG_5617 by pcpinoy, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_5630 by pcpinoy, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mike314 (Dec 5, 2013)

pinoygti said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those the stock mud flaps?


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

dgreenberg said:


> What coil overs are you running? Ride quality that much worse than stock 'sports' suspension?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I'm on ST coilovers. Suspension feels much more agressive to the roads. No bumps. Smooth ride. Oem Sport suspension stock height vs. and lowered ST. Coilovers ride quality not much different just fact of being lowered and stance.


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

zerogravityGTI said:


> ic:


:thumbup:


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Nick Howzer said:


> Winter tires on the car same day at first snow! The 16" wheels look ridiculously small compared to my 19" with summer tires



I need this bumper in my life... Do you have the part number?


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Reallyslowrio said:


> I need this bumper in my life... Do you have the part number?


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_2-4_Motion-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Front_Bumper/ES2561387/


----------



## rld082982 (Jul 8, 2014)

98DUB said:


> :thumbup:


Nice cargo box. What model or size is it?


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

Just picked her up today!  :heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

rld082982 said:


> Nice cargo box. What model or size is it?


Yakima Skybox LoPro :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

lovecarsDrV said:


> Just picked her up today!  :heart:


Congrats

Looks like a possible snow setup on there (instead of 16" aluminum wheels)...did the dealer put them on, it come that way or did you?


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Congrats
> 
> Looks like a possible snow setup on there (instead of 16" aluminum wheels)...did the dealer put them on, it come that way or did you?


Thanks.
The dealer gave me a good deal on a set of steel rims & snow tires - I had a set of wheel covers that I threw on.
Alloys will go back on in the spring. It's crucial to have a dedicated winter setup in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> ic:


Brotog


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Brotog


got that vsco editing down


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:heart:


----------



## mivw004 (Nov 29, 2014)

Going from a WRX to a Tiguan has been interesting but, hopefully I can start upgrading engine components come spring. 
This is before the roof rack and winter set up.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Took her to the beach....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Looks like a VW brochure pic :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Looks like a VW brochure pic :thumbup:


:beer: thanks.


----------



## MissEuro (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^awesome!!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MissEuro said:


>


:heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Note: I need to spin the struts down still. :beer:


----------



## MissEuro (Dec 14, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Note: I need to spin the struts down still. :beer:


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just because johnny has his black r-line up i thought i would put up my white one. Its not always so black and white


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

Just washed!


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

summer wheels go on, and of course it snows


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Spring cleaning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

kicker758 said:


> Just because johnny has his black r-line up i thought i would put up my white one. Its not always so black and white


:wave:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

energie23 said:


> summer wheels go on, and of course it snows


Probably because you live in Canada :laugh:. We're not even in the clear in the midwest USA so I can't imagine it is safe to put on summer wheels before April there either! I did the same thing back when I had dedicated winter wheels. Now I just run these all year because I can get by without snow tires.

That's a bummer, though!


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Long overdue pictures of my winter setup


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^dammit i want that rear underrun!




C Jayhawker said:


> Probably because you live in Canada :laugh:. We're not even in the clear in the midwest USA so I can't imagine it is safe to put on summer wheels before April there either! I did the same thing back when I had dedicated winter wheels. Now I just run these all year because I can get by without snow tires.
> 
> That's a bummer, though!


lol, its true, damn Canadian weather. I took my winters off because all the snow melted and it was perfectly dry for 2 weeks and i didn't want to wear out my studded Nokian tires. Its all good again now though. Back to dry pavement.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

energie23 said:


> summer wheels go on, and of course it snows


What the heck you doing with summer tires on in March in Alberta dude? I'm in Upstate NY but it's still snowing here. Don't plan on taking off my Blizzaks until late April. It's been one hell of a winter!


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

KurtK said:


> What the heck you doing with summer tires on in March in Alberta dude? I'm in Upstate NY but it's still snowing here. Don't plan on taking off my Blizzaks until late April. It's been one hell of a winter!


i got too excited, we had 3 weeks of warm weather and it melted everything. Then we got one day of heavy snowfall last week, about a foot of snow. That's when i took the picture. Fast forward to today, all the snow is gone again. The Tiguan did great in the snow with the summer tires! Never got stuck!


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

Winter is almost over, then the polishing & detailing can commence!


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Blacked out side markers and Plasti dipped front end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

deputyj said:


> Blacked out side markers and Plasti dipped front end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why dip the whole front?


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

I live in New England. Rock salt, beach sand. Etc. so when I trade it in there will be no defects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

My brother snagged this picture of my tig at dubs on defrost yesterday right before we took off. Its come a long way but still quite a bit to go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

*FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED *


----------



## Max.wells (Apr 26, 2015)

New here. But, here's some shots of my R-line after a quick bath and detail. 

Products used, Chemical Guys. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfidel (Mar 16, 2009)

Camped on Mars.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice ^ 

I got the same box :beer:

Took the winters off and snapped a pic of the new rollers


----------



## MissEuro (Dec 14, 2008)

98DUB said:


>


Is the other side fixed?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

MissEuro said:


> Is the other side fixed?


yup all fixed, Just waiting on the new Abt flares from germany. They shipped like 3 weeks ago, could still be another 2 weeks. Once they get in and get painted ill drop the tig back off at the shop to get it all buttoned up :beer:

I posted a ghetto side pic in my thread.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Max.wells - very nice, liking the Midnight Blue.

nfidel - Loving the tire and rim combo you have, looking nice and beefy. What sizes are you running?


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

Looking for more pictures of roof racks, boxes and baskets!


----------



## nfidel (Mar 16, 2009)

andfx8 - Thanks! They're 255/40 - 19's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

nfidel said:


> andfx8 - Thanks! They're 255/40 - 19's.


Do you have it lowered, any spacers? The stance looks great, suits my taste.


----------



## nfidel (Mar 16, 2009)

Andfx8 - Nope. It's the stock 4 motion. Probably not a popular opinion on here, but I'm not a fan of lowered Tiguans/Utes. But, to each his own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Agreed. I'm not either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

Euro front, bagged 2014 Tiguan S Manual on 19x8.5" Rotiform BLQ's.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

krazeteggie said:


> Euro front, bagged 2014 Tiguan S Manual on 19x8.5" Rotiform BLQ's.


Even unpainted and missing the grille's, euro fronts look better than the NA gen 2 front bumper :beer: :laugh:


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Is the euro front a direct bolt on to a na front? Any brackets needed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

Lights on!


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Nick Howzer said:


> Lights on!


Envy on!

Very nice!


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Just picked it up on Wednesday. Windows freshly tinted 15% all around.


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

A nice pic someone took at a recent car show.


----------



## Stoft (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## mivw004 (Nov 29, 2014)

I love those wheels on your car. Sweet set-up! I am sure there is a Porsche purest wanting those.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## Stoft (Dec 18, 2011)

Love my Tig eace:


----------



## Zetmatic (May 24, 2015)

*New member*

Hello! I'm new to the forums and have had my Tiguan for about a year now!







[/url]Tiguan by Matt Keller, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

After a weekend of mtb🏼 a good wash is necessary  !!!


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

My Tiguan posted up at SoWo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Eibach lowering springs*

Not a glamorous shot, but wanted to show off the Eibach lowering springs that were installed last week:


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Did this


----------



## LouayBee (Jun 15, 2015)

*Woah Woah Woah*



Naresh said:


> Just a few recent pictures of my R Line, apologies for the dirty car, and poor phone pictures.........



Stop! can you be my friend? hahahah.

Loving some of the mods and im stealing (if you dont mind) some of yours for mine that im collecting on Friday.....

http://www.justaudivw.co.uk/used/vo...or-sale-in-lincoln-lincolnshire/aetv42556375/

Would like 20" rotors in hyper silver, where did you get yours from? Width? ET? any spacers involved? tyre size?

look forward to chatting.

Lou


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

*@2-wks Old...*


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Tiguan getting the outside treatment. Time for a long overdue bath.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

"DAS CC" on a Tiguan, lol

I had "DAS VR6" on my old Tiguan for a day, after I traded in the B7 V6 towards it & transferred the plate. I swapped it for a generic plate immediately, lol


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> "DAS CC" on a Tiguan, lol
> 
> I had "DAS VR6" on my old Tiguan for a day, after I traded in the B7 V6 towards it & transferred the plate. I swapped it for a generic plate immediately, lol


I actually threw the plate over my real plate before snapping the pic so I wouldn't have to deal w blurring it out later. If you notice there's not any tags on the plate. The Tig has a generic plate.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> I actually threw the plate over my real plate before snapping the pic so I wouldn't have to deal w blurring it out later. If you notice there's not any tags on the plate. The Tig has a generic plate.


Ahhh....I see

Meanwhile the guy below your post doesn't care apparently, lol


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Ahhh....I see
> 
> Meanwhile the guy below your post doesn't care apparently, lol


Nope, zero ****s given. If someone wants to come to my house and steal my cars just go ahead and PM me your moms address so I can send some nice flowers for your service. :heart:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ShootJoeC said:


> Nope, zero ****s given. If someone wants to come to my house and steal my cars just go ahead and PM me your moms address so I can send some nice flowers for your service. :heart:


Gun laws are a bit more strict in CA


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

DasCC said:


> Gun laws are a bit more strict in CA


Yeah, in Virginia they just check for a pulse hahaha


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Waterfest 21


----------



## Blkdubs (Jan 7, 2015)

My Jetta and the tiggy the day I bought it. And then my tiggy towing my ugly jetski. 

P.s. I welcome trespassers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prncssg83 (Jul 4, 2015)

My babies! They need a wash tho. 😶

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Put a new mesh grille in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keanubear (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is my Tiguan...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keanubear (Apr 1, 2007)

I took that post on the way to Palm Springs. There was a thunderstorm and some flooding...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Took some photos over the weekend:


----------



## wht_tig (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

I really need to start carrying my good camera around more.


----------



## NattyBro410 (Oct 23, 2014)

98DUB said:


>


:thumbup::laugh:

So clean, even after a major bummer of an accident. Looks good dude!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Kyle805 said:


> I really need to start carrying my good camera around more.


What was that taken on?


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

DasCC said:


> What was that taken on?


An iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wht_tig (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

*from Panama*

2011 Tig... Black is a hassle to keep clean


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Wife took some shots of our Tiggy when we took our Rotties out the the local fields. I gotta load up the others. Here's one to start.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yooo george how the hell are you bro???????????

is been such a long freaking time! come back to ny already broooo! :wave: :thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> yooo george how the hell are you bro???????????
> 
> is been such a long freaking time! come back to ny already broooo! :wave: :thumbup:


Oh hai 


Doing really well brotha, here in SoCal doing the do. And about coming back to the 5 boroughs.. Well we will visit, but its the warmer climate for us. 


How have you been? Just sent you a request on IG, small world my friend.


----------



## goodcat8 (Aug 24, 2015)

'15 R-Line on a trip to Yosemite


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

deputyj said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



what grill is that and where did you get it?


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Made this on Friday. I plan to remove that front license plate and have the holes filled at some point. Front wheels need to be spaced out a bit too.


----------



## tonymwinters (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

where did you get that exhaust???? do you have any underside pictures?


----------



## tonymwinters (Oct 30, 2014)

The exhaust was actually on it when I purchased it. Actually, it's what caught my eye! I can take a few underside pictures if you would like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

oh man that would be great? how does it sound?


----------



## tonymwinters (Oct 30, 2014)

It sounds amazing. Has a really low rumble. Will post some more pictures tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonymwinters (Oct 30, 2014)

Here are a few pictures. Rusty than I remembered. Oh well...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

looks great!!! post a sound clip when you can that looks soooo good :thumbup:


----------



## dleewade (Jun 25, 2013)

*2016 Tiggy*


----------



## pedelgax (Mar 4, 2008)

This is my wife's Tiguan, is a 2011 Trend and Fun, last week I tested in off road conditions and perform very well. The picture is located in a gravel road to Irazu Volcano


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

dleewade: those are two beautiful shots of your vehicle. The bottom one could be a poster or wallpaper shot. Nicely done!


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

My wife's 2011 Tiguan.


----------



## vwRabbitvw (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow. All gorgeous cars. The Tiguan is slowly becoming my favorite looking VW. :thumbup:

VW should think about making a utility/sporty/off-road Tiguan. I envision a 4 X 4 with cloth interior or any material that's not leather. This off-road Tiguan's exterior style would be very close to the 'road' Tiguan but provisions would be made to the style for bigger tires and suspension. A Tiguan with this off-road package would do well at the dealerships. This Tiguan would take sales away from Jeep, Toyota and Suburu. The Nissan Xterra has been discontinued (my favorite SUV) so the consumer would have another choice with the off-road Tiguan. :laugh:

-Cheers


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

vwRabbitvw said:


> Wow. All gorgeous cars. The Tiguan is slowly becoming my favorite looking VW. :thumbup:
> 
> VW should think about making a utility/sporty/off-road Tiguan. I envision a 4 X 4 with cloth interior or any material that's not leather. This off-road Tiguan's exterior style would be very close to the 'road' Tiguan but provisions would be made to the style for bigger tires and suspension. A Tiguan with this off-road package would do well at the dealerships. This Tiguan would take sales away from Jeep, Toyota and Suburu. The Nissan Xterra has been discontinued (my favorite SUV) so the consumer would have another choice with the off-road Tiguan. :laugh:
> 
> -Cheers


Something like one of the 3rd gen concepts? Haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

Kyle805 said:


> Something like one of the 3rd gen concepts? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is badass, like it better than any of the US jeeps out there. Too bad it's a hybrid if I recall correctly. I never liked lowered Tiguans...if one wants a lowered car why not buy a GTI instead, or better yet a .:R?


----------



## vwRabbitvw (Apr 24, 2011)

Kyle805 said:


> Something like one of the 3rd gen concepts? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go! Something similar to that. Just slightly less pretty and rugged enough to take on the Mojave Trail. :laugh:


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

Had some fun today snapping a couple photos


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Saw this white 15 in the parking lot and snapped a quick one as my friend climbs into the driver seat :banghead: 
The GSR is usually in that spot, but i guess today it got pushed out.









Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

ShootJoeC said:


> Made this on Friday. I plan to remove that front license plate and have the holes filled at some point. Front wheels need to be spaced out a bit too.


Pretty slick video! Where did you film this?


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm a noob to the VW/Tiguan world. Just picked up this '13 SEL a month ago.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

YQTYYZ said:


> More pics of the r-line rear bumper, please. :wave:
> 
> I have the NA American front and rear. The front head-on looks fine, but the sideview still looks somewhat awkward for me (good for avoiding low obstacles, though, such as my driveway's dip).


I think that European R-line bumper gives it a more 'street' car feel, whereas the bumpers on the NA versions are geared for light off roading allowing for a higher angle of approach on inclines. Its like the Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk vs the standard Cherokee. The Trail hawk has an upward slanting nose as its designed for more serious off roading.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

johnnyR32 said:


> Note: I need to spin the struts down still. :beer:


Does anyone think the VW standard cross bars are hideously ugly? I'm not picking on you. I'm only allowed to say it because I purchased it too.

First of all, it is too high. Too much space on top of the roof. 

Secondly, the bars are way too short. Other third party cross-bars extend further out, allowing you to mount more stuff, e.g. Kayak on one end on a J hook, and half sized cargo box on the other. But on the standard VW cross bars, space is tight.

Thirdly, the cross section is also a lot larger than some of the other third party ones that may be skinnier.

Fourthly its aerodynamics. It is not as good as say the Thule one that is designed like an air foil with a recessed end for better aerodynamics. 

I'm thinking about maybe selling mine and getting something else. Or maybe I will settle on it. Bad decision on the purchase. Just got it because the dealer had it.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

baboondumdum said:


> Does anyone think the VW standard cross bars are hideously ugly? I'm not picking on you. I'm only allowed to say it because I purchased it too.
> 
> First of all, it is too high. Too much space on top of the roof.
> 
> ...


This is 100% a personal opinion, while you hate it I think that the OEM bars look much better then most aftermarket options out there. 

To touch on your points I think your right in the first and fourth in the sense that they do sit high and are not remotely aerodynamic by any means. I guess they wanted to be higher to clear the huge sun roof that some models have? Aerodynamics are a joke seeing as I lost roughly 3-4mpgs with my setup but it is what it is when changing the overall flow of the vehicle. Could always add an aftermarket fairing onto it to counter this.

While I agreed with those two points I'd have to disagree with the other ones. You say they're too short, personally I like the clean flush look they offer. Also I'm not even sure if I'd trust much of a load on the overhang that aftermarket options offer so that doesn't bother me much. The overall size to me is also a good thing in my book because it's super sturdy. I had a square Thule setup on my old GTI and a loaded roof box actually sagged the bars in the middle a bit, that would never happen on this setup. 

Think I touched down on everything but if not feel free to comment back. I say keep it and use for what you need. Realistically you could put it on and take it off as needed if you truly don't like the look as it takes under 10 minutes to install/remove.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Kyle805 said:


> This is 100% a personal opinion, while you hate it I think that the OEM bars look much better then most aftermarket options out there.
> 
> To touch on your points I think your right in the first and fourth in the sense that they do sit high and are not remotely aerodynamic by any means. I guess they wanted to be higher to clear the huge sun roof that some models have? Aerodynamics are a joke seeing as I lost roughly 3-4mpgs with my setup but it is what it is when changing the overall flow of the vehicle. Could always add an aftermarket fairing onto it to counter this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the numbers. 3-4mpg difference is pretty significant. I haven't taken the time to measure differences to fuel economy on mine.

Yeah, it is likely designed for clearing the sunroof? Still, I think its sitting way too high and a bit of an overkill if it were. 

I will likely keep it. I'm not too thrilled about it by any means though. Until I get a good deal on one of the Thule aerodynamic bars, then maybe I will swap out and put my VW OEM one on sale.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

baboondumdum said:


> Thanks for the numbers. 3-4mpg difference is pretty significant. I haven't taken the time to measure differences to fuel economy on mine.
> 
> Yeah, it is likely designed for clearing the sunroof? Still, I think its sitting way too high and a bit of an overkill if it were.
> 
> I will likely keep it. I'm not too thrilled about it by any means though. Until I get a good deal on one of the Thule aerodynamic bars, then maybe I will swap out and put my VW OEM one on sale.


I wouldn't exactly quote me on the 3-4mpg, that's with my whole bar, basket, and light bar combo. I bet with just the bars it be more around 2ish. Regardless I think ya got the right idea and just run it until something else pops up that fits your taste a bit better.


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Just picked one up for the wife, will post pics asap.. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## RicFromVB (Jun 17, 2017)

*New Here. new 2017 Tig*

Hi All

I am new here, got a 2017 Tig about 3 weeks ago. Did my shakedown drive from Virginia beach to Boston and back in 2 days! Generally I only put less than 20 miles/day on it.


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

Picking up Thursday


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^'14 R-line? Looks great.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Kyle805 said:


> I wouldn't exactly quote me on the 3-4mpg, that's with my whole bar, basket, and light bar combo. I bet with just the bars it be more around 2ish. Regardless I think ya got the right idea and just run it until something else pops up that fits your taste a bit better.


I love my set up, Thule Aeroblades and 450R feet. Clears the sunroof perfectly and matches the aluminum accessories very well.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^'14 R-line? Looks great.


13 R-line. Thanks! Less than 24 hours get to drive this baby home. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

slicccknut said:


>


Love that drop!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

triplet101 said:


> 13 R-line. Thanks! Less than 24 hours get to drive this baby home.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


canada?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

dubluv2003 said:


> I love my set up, Thule Aeroblades and 450R feet. Clears the sunroof perfectly and matches the aluminum accessories very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great, i always forget about wild strawberry


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is mine. Speaking of OEM crossbars, I ended up getting some knockoffs on eBay that are much more slim. Also substantially cheaper.


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> canada?


Yes sir.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

ShootJoeC said:


> Here is mine. Speaking of OEM crossbars, I ended up getting some knockoffs on eBay that are much more slim. Also substantially cheaper.


Looks great. Got a link for those ebay ones?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

*New to me, 2015 R*


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

shortly after i bought it a few weeks back


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

I had a blowout on one of my Savanah's, so I put on the Rotiform's I had planned on selling.


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Call my tiggy the "race car pit crew vehicle". Used for parts runs, long trips and of course following the project car during her initial break in period carrying crucial tools we might need in the event of a break down.


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is my 2013 Tiguan. Some noteworthy things about her:

6-speed
APR Stage 2 (APR intake and 42DD downpipe)
H&R sport springs
19" Rotiform IND-T wheels with Pirellli P-zero tires
LED taillights
Golf R flat bottom steering wheel


----------



## energie23vw (Jun 28, 2016)

^looks good! what is the tire size?


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks. They're 235/45/19 on 8.5x19


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

2 more coats of Chemical Guys Pete's '53 paste wax, topped with CG Hybrid V7 spray sealant (wheels too). Tires are dressed with CG VRP, and all black trim and wheel wells were hit with Aerospace 303. Windex on the glass inside and out. Inside got 303 on all plastics and CG Sprayable Leather Cleaner/Conditioner on the seats. Vacuumed and floor mats got some CG Fabric Guard and Lemon Lime air freshener. Between this and the coat of glaze, two coats of sealant, two coats of wax, and V7 top off from a few weeks ago after I bought it, I'm good to go til just before winter.

She's perfect and pristine.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

goran.gli said:


> :heart:


:beer:


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

Maltesefalcon666 said:


> This is my 2013 Tiguan. Some noteworthy things about her:
> 
> 6-speed
> APR Stage 2 (APR intake and 42DD downpipe)
> ...


Looks good ! Where did you get the APR tune done? Also are you on stock struts?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Windows tinted 18%, ceramic windshield tint 50%, oil changed and washed. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

triplet101 said:


> Looks good ! Where did you get the APR tune done? Also are you on stock struts?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


I appreciate the kind words. I live in Kingston, ON, but decided to drive down to Cantech Automotive in Syracuse, NY since it's only a couple hours away and they seemed like a highly recommended shop. I'll probably be heading down there again on Friday to get the Stage 2 update done. Yes I'm still on stock struts for now since they were in great shape, and seem to be handling everything really well at this point. The H&R springs made a world of a difference.


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

Maltesefalcon666 said:


> I appreciate the kind words. I live in Kingston, ON, but decided to drive down to Cantech Automotive in Syracuse, NY since it's only a couple hours away and they seemed like a highly recommended shop. I'll probably be heading down there again on Friday to get the Stage 2 update done. Yes I'm still on stock struts for now since they were in great shape, and seem to be handling everything really well at this point. The H&R springs made a world of a difference.


Stage 2! Nice. I'm in the GTA. Couple of installers in this area. Thought id ask and see how your experience went. Makes more sense for you to cross the border. Yeah ill probably go your route with the HR springs on stocks for now.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> 2 more coats of Chemical Guys Pete's '53 paste wax, topped with CG Hybrid V7 spray sealant (wheels too). Tires are dressed with CG VRP, and all black trim and wheel wells were hit with Aerospace 303. Windex on the glass inside and out. Inside got 303 on all plastics and CG Sprayable Leather Cleaner/Conditioner on the seats. Vacuumed and floor mats got some CG Fabric Guard and Lemon Lime air freshener. Between this and the coat of glaze, two coats of sealant, two coats of wax, and V7 top off from a few weeks ago after I bought it, I'm good to go til just before winter.
> 
> She's perfect and pristine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

dubluv2003 said:


> Windows tinted 18%, ceramic windshield tint 50%, oil changed and washed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've not been too wowed by the red tigs, maybe they were just too plain. Yours looks sharp, the upscale package sure shows that colour off great.


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

Quick shot before work









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK7_1211 (Oct 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dubluv2003 said:


> Windows tinted 18%, ceramic windshield tint 50%, oil changed and washed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does windshield tint affect night visibility? I'd imagine you'd probably need to make up for the tint with super bright lights.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Codylamaar (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey yall


----------



## trainyourhuman (Mar 15, 2012)

triplet101 said:


> Looks great. Got a link for those ebay ones?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


I'd like to know as well.


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*pic*

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Veh994


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Dave.White.G60 (Jan 29, 2004)

Just picked up this beauty. '17 sport









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just a couple more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RayLaw3377 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

*Didn't have my camera but these phone pics came out decent*


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

FranzMoor said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 25, 1999)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Looks great. There is no better wheel on these than Savannahs IMO.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

One more inch of lift coming soon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Man to each their own but I gotta say I liked it MUCH better stock.:beer:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Man to each their own but I gotta say I liked it MUCH better stock.:beer:


Its certainly not for everybody, but I love it.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

dubluv2003 said:


> Its certainly not for everybody, but I love it.


:beer:


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

My 2016 SEL 4MOTION "VW TIGGY"









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/9XZDw"><a href="//imgur.com/9XZDw"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/w5LRZ"><a href="//imgur.com/w5LRZ"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

Here’s my 2015 R-Line I picked up a few months ago. 










Had a GTI and a Golf but I like my Tig most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

<a href="https://ibb.co/jMDs4x"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/muoQPx/vw_s.jpg" alt="vw_s" border="0"></a>


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Volkswagen ruined the Tiguan with its new design. Took a sporty little speedster and turned it into a old lady grocery getter. Time to go with a Toyota. Peace. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aprtiguan (Apr 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

Finally got some Thule aeroblades!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

